# Victor Costa



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2012)

*vicsnatural - YouTube*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNw5iebesic


----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2012)

Costa's... voice... pattern... sounds familiar... _some... how... _


----------



## bjg (Mar 27, 2012)

somethings are true: magazines are made to SELL.
bodybuilding technique proper training and results can ONLY be done with years and experience period. i have been there, i was a teenager, then an adult and now over 50 and all i can say is that my workouts now are better than ever..why??? fu...ing experience


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Costa's... voice... pattern... sounds familiar... _some... how... _


LOL
I see the resemblence


----------

